# Fat Az track rod holders ($85.00)



## jmyers8

I have 6 of these 2 slanted and 4 straight. They were used last season and boat stored in barn when not out fishing. These are all in good shape and work as there supposed to. Asking $85.00 per set of 2 or all 6 for $80.00 a piece. I live in wellington lorain county and work in canton so can possibly meet or will ship for $20.00 additional. My number is 440 522 5940






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ducksdemise

jmyers8 said:


> I have 6 of these 2 slanted and 4 straight. They were used last season and boat stored in barn when not out fishing. These are all in good shape and work as there supposed to. Asking $85.00 per set of 2 or all 6 for $80.00 a piece. I live in wellington lorain county and work in canton so can possibly meet or will ship for $20.00 additional. My number is 440 522 5940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Called and left message


----------



## jmyers8

Sold pending pickup tomorrow. I will update 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8

Sold today please close. Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

